# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Flashforge Fuider 2 noisy when printing diagonally and round

## FPcomputer

hi everyone, sorry for my english, i'm italian.
Has anyone got the Guider 2 and noticed that it is noisy when printing in jog and circular ?
I also notice that the fans are very loud.
has anyone solved these problems ?
Thanks

----------

